# بشرى خلاص - الرجاء الصلاة من أجلها



## أَمَة (18 سبتمبر 2014)

أزف اليكم يا أحبائي الذين شاركوني في هذه *الصلاة* أن رب المجد يسوع المسيح المُحب للبشر، بعد أن سمع صلاتنا من أجل شفاء أخينا في هذا المنتدى، فرح نفسه بأن أشرق نوره في قلب زوجته التي طالما تشوق الى تبشيرها وأولادهما ... من ينظر الرب ويتذوق طيبه [مز 34:8] لا يجد راحة لنفسه إلا إذا شارك هذه النعمة مع غيره، فما بالك بإقرب الناس وأحبهم اليه. ​

لذلك، وبناء على طلب أخينا، أرجو من جميع الإخوة والأخوات المباركين ان يصلوا من أجلهما لكي يثبت الرب وينمي إيمانهما معا ويهيئ لهما المعمودية المقدس حسب مشيئته، فيتمجد اسمه فيهما ويخلص اولادهما بالإيمان به أيضا.

لنصلي:

المجد لك أيها الرب يسوع المسيح
یا من أنرت قلب إبنتك بنورك الإلهي 
أرفع اليك الشكر والتسبيح من أجل خلاصها 
لأنك الهنا ولا إله سواك 
ولك وحدك ينبغي كل المجد والسجود والتسبيح​ 
أسألك واتضرع اليك 
أن ترعى وتنمي وتثبت إيمان هذين الزوجين
وتكون لهما سندا في الضيقات
وترسا حاميا من هجمات عدو الخلاص
لكي يتمجد اسمك في حياتهما
ويخلص معهما أبنائهما​ 
آمين!​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 سبتمبر 2014)

خبر رااااائع--
 الرب يكمل معاهم مابدئه--
 اشكرك يا ربنا على محبتك و مرحمك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 سبتمبر 2014)

امين 
ربنا قادر يظهر مجده​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (18 سبتمبر 2014)

*أمين
خبر جميل 
ربنا يشرق بنوره على ابنائهم
وعقبال المعمودية​*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (18 سبتمبر 2014)

أمين يا رب أسمع وأستجيب ..
أشكرك أمى الحبيبة على مشاركتنا هذا الخبر المفرح جدا ..
سرت فى جسدى قشعريرة وأنا أقرأ هذا ..
لك المجد يارب ..


----------



## aymonded (18 سبتمبر 2014)

آمين إلهنا القدوس الصالح يتمم كل شيء حسب اشتياقهم
ويعطيهم فيض نعمته وسلامه الدائم وفرحه الذي لا يزول​


----------



## soul & life (18 سبتمبر 2014)

امين يارب  انر عقولهم وقلوبهم وثبتهم فيك ياربى يسوع
باركهم وبارك اولادهم وانقذهم من الهلاك واجذبهم نحوك ياربى يسوع انت النور 
انت الحياة ياربى فلا تتركهم اعنهم لكى يكملوا طريق الخلاص آمين

شكرا ماما أمة لانك شاركتينا الخبر الجميل


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (18 سبتمبر 2014)

*بشرى سارة وربنا ضم ابنه وبنته الجديدين الى خاصته وشعبه وسيرعاهم وسيوفر لهم معمموديتهم مبروك لهم وربنا يكمل مشيئته معهم ولا احد سيخطفهم منه لانه هو الذي قال خرافي تتبعني وانا اعرفها ولا احد سيخطفها مني وهذا وعده الالهي مبروك عليهم وعلينا اجميعين*


----------



## tamav maria (18 سبتمبر 2014)

خبر مفرح
ربنا يبارك حياتهم ويكمل معاهم وينولوا سر العماد المقدس
شكرا ياامي للخبر الجميل ده​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 سبتمبر 2014)

أمين
بجد خبر رائع
انا فرحانه عشانهم جداُ

ربنا يكمل فرحتهم علي خير
ويرضيهم ويراضيهم
ببركة وشفاعه ام النور
وجميع القديسين ..

شكرا يامامتي علي البشري الجميله دي .​


----------



## +ماريا+ (18 سبتمبر 2014)

*امين يارب كمل عملك معاهم 
وابعد عنهم كل محاربات عدو الخير 
ليكونوا شهود لك *


----------



## candy shop (18 سبتمبر 2014)

خبر رائع 
ربنا يثبت ايمانهم 
وينور طريقهم بنور المسيح العجيب 
المجد لك يارب المجد
شكرااااااا يا غاليه ربنا يبارك خدمتك ويباركك​


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 سبتمبر 2014)

*لقد كنت واثق من الرب سيعمل فيها
وسيعمل فى قلوب الأبناء
لأنه آمين وعادل
وواثق أنه سيقيم الموتى .... طالما أننا رفعنا الحجر
لأنه أتى من أجل ذلك
طوباك يا من رفعت الحجر عن موتاك ... فأقامهم الرب .. رغم كل الفساد الذى طالهم
صلى من أجلى أنا أيضا ... أن يعيننى على رفع الحجر ... كى يقيم موتاى أنا أيضا​*


----------



## grges monir (18 سبتمبر 2014)

خبر جميل ورائع
فليتمجد عمل الرب


----------



## Bent el Massih (18 سبتمبر 2014)

*خبر مفرح بجد
ربنا معاهم ويباركم ويثبتهم في الايمان ويدبر معموديتهم...آمين يارب​*


----------



## BITAR (18 سبتمبر 2014)

*امين الرب قادر ان يثبتهم على ايمانهم القويم ويكونان جسدا واحدا فى المسيح
*​


----------



## اليعازر (18 سبتمبر 2014)

آمين.
المجد لك يا الهنا.
.


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 سبتمبر 2014)

*كل المجد لاسمك القدووس يارب
ربنا يكمل معاهم وينور طريقهم 
ويبارك حياتهم الجديدة 
ويكون معاهم فى كل خطوة فى حياتهم امين 
ميرسى يا ماما للخبر المفرح اووى ده 
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 سبتمبر 2014)

نشكرك يا ابانا لان ضميت لينا اخوة جداد
واشكرك لانك بتتمجد دايما وتظهر ذاتك 
واشكرك لانك مش هتسيبهم في زوابع الحياة بدون رعايتك الكاملة وتوجيهك 
ونشكرك لانك الة واب ومش بتسمح لاولادك البعد بل تبحث عن الضال وتعيدة اليك 
يا رب اقف معاهم وثبتهم في الايمان ويكونوا مبشرين باسمك 
ولك الكرامة وكل المجد


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 سبتمبر 2014)

*ربنا يكون معاهم 

و يفرح قلوبهم و ينولهم الل بيتمنوه​*​


----------



## كلدانية (18 سبتمبر 2014)

اميين يارب
خبر جميل جدا 
ربنا يبارك حياتهم و يعطيهم القوة والثبات
في امانهم
شكرااا امة حبيبتي للخبر المفرح ​


----------



## النهيسى (18 سبتمبر 2014)

*ربنا يتمجد دائما معهم
آمين*​


----------



## kalimooo (18 سبتمبر 2014)

ايها الرب يسوع
لك المجد يا من تجرح وتعصب.
 لك المجد يا من تسحق ويداك تشفيان.
 لك المجد يا من تضع وترفع
. لك المجد يا من تميت وتحيي.
 فأت بنا إلى جبل صهيون السمائي...
 في مدينتك يا الله الحي أورشليم..
 وضمنا إلى ربوات محفل المكتوبين
 في سمواتك يا ديان الجميع
ألبس اختنا الكريمة هنا  يا رب..
 لباس الخلاص ولا تنزعه منها
 قط  واملأها بالشهوة السمائية ل تتأكد
 أن كل شيء في هذا العالم إنما هو نفاية
ساعدها حتى تحمل صليبك مستقبلاً
بك فرح مع كل طاعة لأمرك.
آمين


----------



## الباحثه عن الحق (19 سبتمبر 2014)

الف مبروك وعقبال اهلي كلللللهم ياااااااااااااااارب


----------



## حبيب يسوع (19 سبتمبر 2014)

انا احتااج  منكم جميعا الصلاة من اجلى
اعيش فى عذاب ونكد مستمر
زوجتى تكره المسيحية والمسيحين لدرجة غير عادية
ارجوكم صلوا من اجلى انا مخنوق اوى


----------



## mary naeem (19 سبتمبر 2014)

ربنا كبير 
وقادر يدخل نوره جوة قلبهم


----------



## القسيس محمد (19 سبتمبر 2014)

امين 
نشكر الرب يسوع على كل شىء فهو دائما يعطينا الرجاء والبركة والنعمة 
نشكر الرب من اجلهم ومن اجل كل شخص عرف الرب يسوع وتغيرت حياته 
الرب يبارك حياتك استاذة امة.​


----------



## Maran+atha (19 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا كثير للأخبار السارة 
اختى الغالية أمة

مكتوب فى الكتاب المقدس فى رومية 10: 15
كما هو مكتوب ما اجمل اقدام المبشرين بالسلام المبشرين بالخيرات.

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معك دائما 
فيحافظ عليك ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل امنياتك للأبد آمين​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 سبتمبر 2014)

آمين
كان جوايا إيمان  ان ربنا هيتمجد ويسمع كل الصلوات المرفوعة دى

ربنا اللى ابتدأ معاه هيكمل باقى المشوار ولنهايته مع أولاده

آمين فى اسم يسوع المسيح 

هلليلويـــــــــــــــا


----------



## الياس السرياني (21 سبتمبر 2014)

امين يا رب امين
بارك ايها القدير الكنيسة الجديدة التي شع نور خلاصك فيها...


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (22 سبتمبر 2014)

ربنا يتمم عمله في حياته 
وبصلي كتير ان زي ما شفاه من مرضه الجسدي يشفي نفسي من اوجاع الخطيه 
اشكرك امه علي موضوعك الرائع يسوع يباركك دايما


----------



## Samir poet (23 سبتمبر 2014)

امين ربنا يتمجد فى قديسية


----------



## ramzy1913 (24 سبتمبر 2014)

*خبر مفرح
ربنا يبارك حياتهم ويكمل معاهم وينولوا سر العماد المقدس
*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (18 يناير 2015)

آه يا إلهي فرح نفسي بخلاص من أعرفهم حسب الجسد وتمجد بقوتك فى أرواحهم ..

أشكرك لأنك إحتذبت أخونا وزوجته ولن تترك أبنائهم حتماً بمحبتك ..

تمجد يا صاحب المجد..


----------

